# Quadrieren einer Zahl nur durch Addition



## TN! (13. Nov 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich bin neu im Bereich programmieren und somit auch neu bei Java.
Ich soll eine Methode entwickeln mit der man das Quadrat einer Zahl ermitteln kann 
ohne dabei jedoch zu multiplizieren, also nur addieren.
Als Tip hatten wir, dass die ungeraden Zahlen ab 1 zusammenaddiert irgendwann das Quadrat 
ergibt, welches gesucht ist. Bsp.: Zahl 3; Quadrat ) -> 1+3+5 = 9.
(mit der Multiplikation hätte ich es als Anfänger auch geschafft )
Könnt ihr mir da behilflich sein? 

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Thallius (13. Nov 2015)

Du must doch einfach nur die zahl so oft mit deiner ausgangszahl addieren wie die Zahl groß ist. Also

4+4+4+4 = 16
5+5+5+5+5 = 25

Also einfach eine Schleife über die Zahl und jedesmal addieren.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## TN! (13. Nov 2015)

Daran habe ich auch gedacht. Aber schau mal im Screen steht das so als Idee mit den ungeraden Zahlen.


----------



## Enceladus271 (13. Nov 2015)

Offensichtlicher und einfacher ist zwar das was Thallius geschrieben hat, aber wenn du es mit den ungeraden Zahlen machen willst: Die mathematische Formel sieht halt so aus:

Summe(i=0 bis n) von 2i-1 = n*n

Das sieht man durch etwas umformen und einmal die gauß'sche Formel anwenden.

Das must du jetzt nur noch als Schleife implementieren.


----------



## stg (15. Nov 2015)

@Enceladus271 
Du hast die Formel falsch abgeschrieben.


----------



## Enceladus271 (15. Nov 2015)

Abgeschrieben hab ich nix. Dennoch korrektur:
Summe(i=1 bis n) von 2i-1 = n*n


----------

